# Looking for RP!



## Julen (Sep 14, 2017)

Open to suggestions


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello what genre do you want to RP?


----------



## Julen (Sep 15, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> Hello what genre do you want to RP?


anything as long as it's SFW


----------



## Steelite (Sep 15, 2017)

Julen said:


> anything as long as it's SFW


Does it involve human versus anthro in some sort of massive world war, with one of the humans being turned into an anthro to survive a fatal injury ?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Sep 15, 2017)

Fine by me so who's going to be the human? You know if we're doing this.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 15, 2017)

I think Julen's normally the human, but he hasn't said whether it'll be that or nay


----------



## Jonathan Spencer (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi! I'm interested!


----------

